# Pourquoi PowerPoint sur Apple Watch ?



## ArthurLC123 (14 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Wilthek (14 Novembre 2019)

Pour faire défiler les slides ! Et prendre le contrôle de la présentation. Comme
Une télécommande [emoji6]


----------



## ArthurLC123 (15 Novembre 2019)

Ok merci . Je me disait que crée une présentation sur 42mm c'était un peut dur .


----------

